# Zu dumm für'n Netzwerk glaube ich



## Kloppi (27. August 2003)

Moin leute

Ich weiß. das Thema ist bestimmt schon zig mal behandelt worden aber es gibt doch immer kleine neue Dummis wie ich gelle 

Kurze Einleitung:
Ich möchte gerne ein ganz kleines Heim-Netzwerk aufbauen. Der Online PC soll unten im Keller stehen und er "Normale" oben im Arbeitzimmer. Der Online PC kann immer an sein,das wäre kein Problem. Der normale PC ist halt nur an wenn ich ihn brauchen sollte für Spiele,Brennen Musik usw..

Problem 1:
Ich möchte gerne 2 PCs miteinander verbinden wobei einer davon noch Online gehen soll.

Problem 2:
Der Nicht Online PC soll aber die geladenen Dateien von dem Online rüberholen können.Wenn das zu heftig wird kann ich die Daten auch per Wechselrahmen system tauschen. Ist halt nur umstandlich weil immer in den Keller rennen ist doof

Problem 3:
Kein Router vorhanden aber 4 Netzwerkkarten,könnte ja mal eine Kaputt gehen 

Ich hab es schon so oft versucht aber ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung zwischen den Rechnern.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung für ganz Gaga Leute wie mich die null Ahnung haben und sich erstmal langsam vortasten wollen?

Zu meinen Systemen

Online PC:
Win XP Pro
P3 500Mhz (sollte reichen oder?)
128 MB Ram
10GB Maxtor und 40GB Maxtor für daten usw.
2x Netzwerkkarte 100Mbits

Normaler PC:
Win XP Pro
AMD 3000+
1024 MB DDR RAM
2x 80GB Maxtor und 2x 120GB Maxtor
2x Netzwerkkarte 100Mbits
DSL Flat mit 3.5 Mbit

Wer mir helfen kann und Gute Tips auf lager hat darf sich gerne bei mir melden oder einfach anmeilen. Ich bedanke mich schon mördermäßig bei euch im voraus.

MfG

Kloppi

PS:Achja, Cross Kabel und Zubehör wäre alles vorhanden. Kabel ist auch nicht defekt da es wunderbar mit meiner DBox


----------



## aquila (27. August 2003)

Hallo Kloppi!

Es gibt schon so viele Berichte mit diesem Thema schau doch bitte einfach mal rechts oben auf "Suchen & Finden"  und gib doch mal "Netzwerk" oder dgl. ein!

Oder sonst hilft dir sicher


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2003)

Hallo Kloppi schau doch mal in der Windows Hilfe 
nach.

Sprich such dort nach "Heimnetzwerk einrichten" oder so ähnlich.

Denn wir können dir hier wohl auch nur eine copy und paste anleitung davon geben.

Bei speziellen Fragen, ist dieses Forum dann schon der richtige Platz.

grüsse


----------

